# angel eyes



## ACarlA6 (May 29, 2007)

does anyone have any idea where i can get a set of angel eyes for my 2000 a6 2.7t in all black really quickly, any help is greatly appreciated cuz i need these things asap


----------



## zebinheimer (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: angel eyes (ACarlA6)*

http://www.ebay.com


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: angel eyes (ACarlA6)*

please dont


----------



## ACarlA6 (May 29, 2007)

y not


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (ACarlA6)*

because oem lights are fine. If you're unhappy with your stock ones, get some OEM Projectors or allroad head lights.


----------



## kievskiy (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

Allroad headlights are very sexy.......and use are not that expensive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (ACarlA6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACarlA6* »_y not


Because they belong on BMW and cheap imports, not an Audi.


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Uberhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uberhare* »_
Because they belong on BMW and cheap imports, not an Audi.

Haha, good answer!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Uberhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uberhare* »_
Because they belong on BMW and cheap imports, not an Audi.

Also because they are inferior to the OEM Audi lamps. They are usually made in low cost facilities with little to no quality control and puts out a mediocre light beam, at best.


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

you can joey mod your heads to be shmexy.


_Modified by an_a6 at 7:27 PM 10-24-2007_


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: angel eyes (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_please dont









x2

_Quote, originally posted by *Uberhare* »_
Because they belong on BMW and cheap imports, not an Audi.

Agreed!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: angel eyes (5speed6)*

I like my car with 4 rings in the grill, not in the headlights!


----------



## YavoR32 (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: (an_a6)*

Hahahaha

_Quote, originally posted by *an_a6* »_you can joey mod your heads to be shmexy.

_Modified by an_a6 at 7:27 PM 10-24-2007_

Hey by the way... check this picture out... tell me thats a real a8 or what








http://vetton.ru/auto/9272.html


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (YavoR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YavoR32* »_Hahahaha

Hey by the way... check this picture out... tell me thats a real a8 or what








http://vetton.ru/auto/9272.html

oh my jesus! 
that looks mean.


----------



## YavoR32 (Jul 31, 2006)

I was hoping you all would notice that its a chrysler with the lights of the new audi superimposed on it. so its not an audi as it says it is lol.... its a photo shopped image.


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (YavoR32)*

wow...embarrising...

i thought it looked a bit square, but i thought it would have been the new model.
still, looks mean.


----------

